# Grooming routine?



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Put in Booster Bath. Squirt in ear cleaner (anmPharm)
rub ears. Wet dog down, put diluted 7:1 ( shampoo on and bubble up (either Isle of Dogs or pure Paws)and rinse well. Put conditioner on furnishings only (and not on puppies) (Isle of Dogs or Cowboy Magic also diluted: 50-50)rinse that off. Let dog shake. Go to table which I've covered w a towel. 
Cut nails. Wipe out ears w piece of gauze. 
Do first blow through, and then comb furnishings. 
Dry feet. Trim feet. Dry body again focussing on ears. Comb again. Trim ears. 
Dry again. Trim tail and comb again. Check teeth and run finger inside mouth along gumline (just checking things)
Finish drying. 

Drying is a huge piece of it- buy a good dryer!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Robin - when do you introduce dryers to a pup? And how???!!!!

Had to give a bath to my baby the other day because he got peed on (joy of having 3 leg lifters and a curious puppy). I LOOKED at my tack box with the thought of pulling my dryer out and using the lowest speed, but was reluctant to do so too early and scar him for life. He was towel dried and turned loose to dry the rest of the way.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Megora said:


> Robin - when do you introduce dryers to a pup? And how???!!!!
> 
> Had to give a bath to my baby the other day because he got peed on (joy of having 3 leg lifters and a curious puppy). I LOOKED at my tack box with the thought of pulling my dryer out and using the lowest speed, but was reluctant to do so too early and scar him for life. He was towel dried and turned loose to dry the rest of the way.


I actually almost always (unless it is dead of winter- my dryer and table are outside) blow dry them the first time when they are getting ready to go to the vet's at 8 weeks. I have two 5X10's next to each other and by the table/dryer/tub area... I start w everyone in one side, bathe them all, then start drying them and put the dry ones in the other side. On low of course, and by the time I have washed 10 puppies the first one is somewhat air dried when I start drying them. I try to make it fun, don't aim at their faces of course. I kinda sing song them bending over the table, blowing their rear while I am entertaining them with song... My own puppies, I bathe and dry them weekly like everyone else, usually by the time they are too big to do feet sitting in my lap they are also well accustomed to the table and dryer. 
When I have had puppies here for training, it boggles me that they attack the dryer air- and my own don't- but I suspect that bad table behavior is because it is new to them.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

And you are using the noose? Or?

Was thinking of getting him up and used to being restrained by the noose and work my way from there. <= I'm probably babying and overthinking too much. *sheepish smile*


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> Put in Booster Bath. Squirt in ear cleaner (anmPharm)
> rub ears. Wet dog down, put diluted 7:1 ( shampoo on and bubble up (either Isle of Dogs or pure Paws)and rinse well. Put conditioner on furnishings only (and not on puppies) (Isle of Dogs or Cowboy Magic also diluted: 50-50)rinse that off. Let dog shake. Go to table which I've covered w a towel.
> Cut nails. Wipe out ears w piece of gauze.
> Do first blow through, and then comb furnishings.
> ...


Which Isle of Dog do you use? The Isle of Dogs Everyday Violet & Sea Mist Lush Coating Shampoo for Dogs says it's for retrievers but I would think labs need something different than Goldens.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

My puppy is 15 weeks. I started her on the grooming table at 8 weeks and I use the noose. I put cotton in her ears and put my dryer on low without the nozzle on the end. I started using my less powerful Metro dryer but it died so now is use my K9 II. She is now ok with the dryer so I put the nozzle on.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

My girl came home at 6 weeks covered in fleas, ticks and some sort of (guessing) bug powder so baths started the 1st day. I'm not sure anyone had ever given her a bath or touched her feet but as long as the water was warm she didn't have much of a problem. Because she also had ant bites on her tummy I used EarthBath tea tree & aloe and still my preference.
I used the lower setting on the blow dryer but didn't have a problem. I did not use the loop but sort of let her move around and blew the areas that were available, eventually we got all of her dry and puppy fur dries quickly so wasn't a big deal.
She was pretty good about clipping off the points on her nails and careful not to blow air in her ears but pretty good about washing them out.
I continued to bathe weekly... figured we needed all the practice we could get before she got big 
I now have lots more dog but still do it weekly and she is good about standing and likes the massage and turns when needed to get all sides. She stands quietly to blow dry and seldom use the loop.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Riley's Mom - thanks for the tip.  

OP - I should have provided some feedback instead of hijacking! This thread happened with me contemplating how on earth to do some things with a small puppy that I learned to do when my youngest was about a year old. It's nerve wracking. 

If it helps, my around the house tack box contains:

Slicker brush - Petco sells a "Four Paws" medium slicker brush that I love.

Pin brush - just pick one up from either petstore or Sally's. I use when drying.

Nail clippers - I like the "Scissors" kind best. They stay sharp. The pair I use the most were made by Bamboo (brand) that I picked up a few years ago and they still are very sharp. Haven't seen them for sale anywhere though....

Have discovered with this newest pup that clipping puppy nails is WAY EASIER using cat clippers. The nails are pretty similar at this point. It's less noticeable to the pup. Easier to clip without any fuss. That will not work in a few weeks when the nails get thicker, but right now it's pretty helpful.

Straight shears - ConairPro rounded tip shears. I have a pair of 6" ones that I bought 10 years ago that I still use to trim dogs feet. They have never been sharpened. They are still sharp. And they are only $10. 

I would get an 8" pair for the edges of the ears and going down the hocks. 
Smaller size for the feet and tails.

Thinning shears - I would pay more for thinning shears, just because of what you use them for - you don't want them "chewing" at the coat. Thinning shears, I just use on the ears, behind the ears. 

Stripper - Mars Coat King. This is not for the entire dog. Just around the ears and in front of the shoulders. 

Shampoo - All Systems Super Cleaning or Cowboy Magic. The one you probably need to order online. The other (Cowboy Magic) you can find at most tack stores. You don't have to dilute either of them... but you can dilute to make the bottles last longer.

Those are the basics.

My routine =

Bathing (about 5 minutes)
Toweling

Drying - 

*blowing butt to head to get moisture out of the undercoat, blowing head to tail to get moisture out of the top coat - and back and forth a few times until the coat is dry and you then blow everything the way the coat flows. Same thing with feet and legs and face (the cheek area where the dogs would get hotspots if you left dampness there). I just use the dryer hose at this point.

*Neck/feathers/tail/butt feathers/belly - I pull out my pin brush and brush through as I blow dry. You can't use the hose to go back and forth because it will cause tangles.

Trimming - If you are bathing every week or every couple weeks, you will just be touching up. And trimming is what your dog needs vs the list I shared above. Some dogs don't grow too much shag around the ears + pups won't have much extra long/thick hair for months if not the first 1-2 years. 

That's it.

Daily/weekly grooming is mainly getting pups used to being brushed with the slicker (a little bit every night), but otherwise as needed.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Megora said:


> And you are using the noose? Or?
> 
> Was thinking of getting him up and used to being restrained by the noose and work my way from there. <= I'm probably babying and overthinking too much. *sheepish smile*


No noose- I don't use them except for client dogs - my own are used to standing on a table (from babyhood really) I more grab ahold of the baby's side and get face to face w them while I'm drying..


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

cwag said:


> Which Isle of Dog do you use? The Isle of Dogs Everyday Violet & Sea Mist Lush Coating Shampoo for Dogs says it's for retrievers but I would think labs need something different than Goldens.


#20 shampoo.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> No noose- I don't use them except for client dogs - my own are used to standing on a table (from babyhood really) I more grab ahold of the baby's side and get face to face w them while I'm drying..


Thank you!!! That was one of the parts I was having a problem doing with a baby.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I start brushing with a small slicker brush on day one, and do a little bit every day. The pup will try to bite and play with the brush at first - it helps to hold a treat in one hand and brush a little bit. You are just getting them used to it - and eventually it will become no big deal (it will take a while).

Baths - almost from day one here. My pup pooped on herself, so there were baths in the kitchen sink. 

As an adult dog (from as soon as she tolerated a real brushing without distraction), my routine is super simple:

I brush her nearly every day - for like, a minute or two. Just to keep her clean. Because I brush her so much, she doesn't smell, and only needs a bath if she gets super muddy or has been swimming in stinky ponds all summer. I just have her sit and stand on a little carpet. No special table. 

I trim her feet to keep them neat - but I pay someone else to trim her nails every four weeks. I try to trim her ears and keep them neat, too, but I usually blow it. 

That's about it. Sometimes she needs a bigger brushing, but it would still be max 5-10 minutes. I bathe as needed, which is maybe twice a year. (She gets rinsed off a lot, just not shampooed). Oh, and I like Isle of Dog, too, but it makes my dog super silky soft. If I want just a "normal" shampoo, I use Earthbath - the Oatmeal with Vanilla and Almond.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

My routine so far with Lana has been: 

Bathed in tub every 1-2 weeks (I can't wait for the booster bath but I'm waiting until she's older) with isle of dogs #10 (no conditioner). Towel dried and air dried to her hearts content. <<<I'm hoping to introduce the dryer this weekend after her post-puppy class bath if my scabby knee tolerates me sitting on it. 

Nails done weekly with partner (cause Lana is a wiggly worm) using cat nail clippers (scissor style). Followed up with a grinding to smooth out any roughness (I have very sensitive skin)

I haven't cleaned ears yet, but we got a cleaner from the vet (everyone else seems to have excessive wax this season, so the ear wash was originally for them but my vet says Lana is A OK to use it)

Handled daily (ears, feet, lips, mouth, tail). Daily (nearly 5x a day really) running my hands over and under and around her to check for stickers. Brushing with slicker or greyhound comb (occasionally a pin brush). 

We won't be doing any trimming of fur, as advised by our breeder, cause she will do the trimming since we'll be showing her (and I worry I'll mess it up since I tended to make Bear's feet look SPLAYED and not cat like at all)


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I bathe every 2-4 weeks. I use Trophy Line Mane-ly Long Hair shampoo, rinse thoroughly, then Trophy Line Mane-ly Long Hair conditioner and rinse, then towel dry as much as possible, then rub some Trophy Line Mane-ly Long Hair Polisher/Detangler through the coat-especially working into the feathering (do not towel off anymore after working in the polisher so you don't wipe it off). I like the Mane-ly products because they do a really good job-better than anything else I've ever tried in my 10 years as a groomer-plus the conditioner and polisher do not weigh down the coat or leave any residue. After the bath I put her up on my grooming table and thoroughly dry (like Megora explained) with my Chris Christensen Kool Dry Extreme. Then I put ear cleaner in her ears and wipe them out. 

After she's thoroughly dry, I trim out paw pads (I use my clipper with a 30 blade because I'm lazy and its faster-use a 10 blade if you aren't used to handling a clipper though as its easier to cut or razor burn with a 30 than with a 10. Or just use a shears and cut hair even with the pads.), do nails, and tidy the feet (with my 6 1/2 inch cheap Fromm curved shears-most shears are no good if they're that cheap, but for some reason I love these!)

I then use a slicker brush and brush out her whole body, follow the slicker brush with an undercoat rake. Then I tidy the ears (which I never really like how mine turn out-perfectionist here-, but there is a website with details about how to do it: Morningsage Goldens Grooming). Then I trim and neaten the tail. After all trimming is done I run a comb through her whole body and that's a full groom.

In between full grooms, I do nails weekly. Try to brush teeth daily, doesn't always happen, but that's the goal. I honestly don't really brush between full grooms, only if she gets stuff like burrs or whatever in her coat. As a puppy though, you'd want to be brushing everyday to get them used to it. Also with a puppy touch the feet and nails, get them used to standing up and having people pick up their legs and feet, hold out the tail, mess with the ears, open the mouth and touch the teeth, etc. My dog loves being groomed; however, not every dog will love it but they can learn to accept it.


----------

